# Picture for AssTyme



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Hope it uploaded for you. This is the old machine we have used for so many years. It was sent to G&R Cable and rebuilt. Had the GFI put on and the frame lengthened. It has been a good one and still working great. I have had 390' of 11/16 out in a 6" line and had no trouble. Was the perfect set up though.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

This is the 2 trucks I worked out of before going to the box truck. It is a lot better now to have everything in one truck.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Hope it uploaded for you. This is the old machine we have used for so many years. It was sent to G&R Cable and rebuilt. Had the GFI put on and the frame lengthened. It has been a good one and still working great. I have had 390' of 11/16 out in a 6" line and had no trouble. Was the perfect set up though.





Looks good for her age


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Hope it uploaded for you. This is the old machine we have used for so many years. It was sent to G&R Cable and rebuilt. Had the GFI put on and the frame lengthened. It has been a good one and still working great. I have had 390' of 11/16 out in a 6" line and had no trouble. Was the perfect set up though.


Did you add the skids on the bottom rails?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That looks a lot better than the 55 I was trained on.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisConnor said:


> Did you add the skids on the bottom rails?


G&R Did when they done the frame.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

We used to add them to the M-81s. Is that an all new frame?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisConnor said:


> We used to add them to the M-81s. Is that an all new frame?


It was done about 10 years ago when I sent it to G&R


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

You put 390 feet of cable into a line?

Holy crud, were they draining into the next county or what?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tounces said:


> You put 390 feet of cable into a line?
> 
> Holy crud, were they draining into the next county or what?


Wally mart is a pretty big building with all kind of one step cemented pipes leveled by eyeballin...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've ran nearly 300' with a 1065 at JFK airport years back. Not fun. Not fun at all.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have run 380' with a 1065 running with just one drive belt to clear a 6"
sewer line at apt building complex, :whistling2:
This was 25 years ago before everyone had jetters,


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I remember working with one of those old machines,
no foot pedal, no power feed, but you sure could run a lot of cable with one,
just don't take a hand off the cable to hit on/off switch


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, make sure the hand that you remove is NOT the one closest to the machine. Been there done that about 24 1/2 years ago. Almost didn't see my 13th birthday. 😱😱


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Had one snap on me when I was about 16. Bound so hard the 11/16 cable actually snapped at the end of the bind and caught me right below the right eye. 

9 stitches and I looked like someone kicked my ass.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

That old 55 has broke my hand twice and it was no fun.

As far as the 390' it was a straight run and a good set up place. It was at the local Country Club and there sewer line is a total of 1500 feet through it. It has double C/O's in several locations.


----------

